# non fasting glucose test



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

I have had a result today of 8.2 for my non fasting glucose test. I can't speak to the GP until Monday but have no idea as to whether this is high/low? He has left me a form to get a non-fasting glucose test at hospital so now in a bit of a panic that this is high... wonder if you/anyone can put my mind at rest for the remainder of the weekend.
Thanks, E


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 8.2 isn't too bad for a non fasting test.  It's hard to get a clear picture from non fasting, so when you have the fasting one it will be easier to tell, but don't worry for now.

Have a nice weekend

emilycaitlin x


----------

